# Fly Fishers Wanted



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Where Did Yall Go. It Been Days Now And ???? I Like This Fly Thang And Need Particapation. Remember This. Thats What We Do.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of them, but I went to work. Hopefully this weekend I'll wet a line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I am going this weekend. Anyone know where I should head?


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I fly fished for bream at Town Lake last saturday and caught quite a few with my 5 wt. I don't know if that counts. I'm going flyfishing for carp the next chance I get.

It's all good.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

bream counts. and lots of fun. i fly fish at the golf coarse for bass . the golfers call them water hazard i call them fishing holes .


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I practice casting three times a week at a gravel pit and as soon as my pension checks get here I am heading down to Rockport to fish with my buddy, Andy Dear of Lamar Fishing Products. He promised to do the poling while I slapped water.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

now that is a buddy.


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

*newbee*

Hey, I just took-it up, still practicing, have not fished yet. Will call when I have an idea on what I'm doing.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

This is my last post before I shut down....then headed for AP for the weekend. TKF meeting Saturday afternoon, fishing Saturday and Sunday morning. Have a safe weekend. Later, Chris


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

Finally going this weekend! Headed down to stalk the flats of POC. 

GCR, is that you in the pic? If so, where was it taken? Looks like paradise!

RT


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*I Wish*

I Wish It Was. Its A Flyfishing In Salt Waters Cover Photo. I Just Look At It And Dream.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Bone Fish*

One of my dreams is to catch a BF on A fly. Was in the right area a couple of times in 04, but came up sort.

Who all have landed a BF on a fly and where?

All I have recorded is a juvi Tarpon on fly, and a Flounder, salt that is.

James


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*flyfishing*

I've posted these pictures before. Last summer in Cozumel. First bonefish on fly. Ended up with three. They were small but pulled like crazy.

Last friday morning we hit the marsh and had a few shots at some large black drum, and one red. But the rain ran us off before it turned on. Tide was low and incoming, pressure was right. Oh well.


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

no bones yet, it has always been a dream of mine.

landed reds, trout and skip jacks so far. going for jacks and tarpon this year.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Sea Of Cortez*

I Want To Do The Sea Of Cortez For Roosterfish, Yellow Fin And Anything Else I Can Get To Swallow. Randall


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Skip Jack!!*

That must have been a rush.



Flyin' Ag said:


> no bones yet, it has always been a dream of mine.
> 
> landed reds, trout and skip jacks so far. going for jacks and tarpon this year.


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

the skip jacks were small 13-15 inches and they were a lot of fun. under the lights in port mansfield. they were mixed in with the trout. i was catching something almost every cast. i had a blast.

how about a sailfish, now that would be cool


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Tarpon*

I want a big Tarpon.


----------

